# Would like to put a WTB thread



## ccain (Mar 3, 2014)

I would like to put a WTB ad for an rg7621. Could one of the admins help me out. Thank you in advance.


----------



## Vostre Roy (Mar 4, 2014)

I'm not an admin, but I can redirect you here, wich will explain why you can't post a WTB thread:

http://www.sevenstring.org/forum/guitars-sale-trade-wanted/73974-new-classified-rules-must-read.html


----------



## ccain (Mar 4, 2014)

I am very much aware of the reason why. I have less than 100 posts. I'm not trying to hawk gear on here, just trying to buy a guitar. No need to point out the out the obvious. If my money's no good, I'll go elsewhere.


----------



## TheKindred (Mar 4, 2014)

ccain said:


> I have read and am aware of the rules, but also recognize that I am a unique snowflake and so should have them altered to suit me and my needs. If this cannot happen, I will threaten to spend my internetz dollars somewhere else



It's a community marketplace, captain. join the community, get admittance to the marketplace. it really is just that easy. you have 23 posts and 3 iTrader scores; get involved.


----------



## ccain (Mar 4, 2014)

Thekindred, honestly thank you for the non asshole way of stating that. However, the comments accompanying the down votes makes this a community not worth being a part of. It seems like a bunch of uptight douche nozzles on here now.

I could have given a bunch of irrelevant posts to boost my numbers up. Anyways, there's some cool people on here, but the rest I hope get AIDS and then catch a cold. I'll take a permiban now please. 

PS. Anyone not a mod even looking at this thread to down vote and post links to rules has way too much time on their hands.


----------



## asher (Mar 4, 2014)




----------



## eaeolian (Mar 4, 2014)

No one ever gets banned when they ask for it.


----------

